# cá/aqui



## YALAK

Dear Friends

Quando é que devo usar o advérbio de lugar «aqui» e quando uso «cá».
Digo, cá em Luanda ou aqui em Luanda? Cá em África, ou aqui em África? Cá na Europa ou aqui na Europa?Aqui no Brasil ou cá no Brasil?

Obrigado

YALAK


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Consigo notar a diferença entre *lá* e *ali*, mas não entre *cá* e *aqui*. Melhor aguardar outras respostas.


----------



## avok

Tem uma diferença entre "ca" e "aqui" em Angola?


----------



## Outsider

Acho que em geral não há grande diferença entre "cá" e "aqui". Mas é possível que em certos contextos "aqui" sugira mais proximidade que "cá".

Parece-me que a diferença entre "cá" e "aqui", ou "lá" e "ali", quando há uma, é que os primeiros dão a ideia de uma área mais ampla, enquanto os segundos dão sugerem uma localização mesmo ao pé do emissor ou do receptor.

Concordo que se dá mais pela diferença entre "lá" e "ali" que entre "cá" e "aqui". Suponho que seja porque uma vizinhança do emissor pode ser sempre ser interpretada, metaforicamente, como uma área mais ampla que o circunde.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Cá/aqui entre nós, penso que não há nenhuma diferença entre cá e aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

Oi!

Eu tenho a impressão de que no Brasil, em geral, usamos _cá_ quando queremos indicar direção, não localização. Quando, por exemplo, um motorista está a estacionar o carro em uma vaga e alguém, de fora, ajuda-o dizendo _mais pra cá! __pra cá!_, e não _pra aqui, pra aqui!_, porque _aqui_ é mais utilizado à localização espacial.

O mesmo vale para _lá_, serve para indicar direção.

Uchi.m


----------



## Denis555

Concordo com o que falou *uchi.m*. Mas me parece mais uma questão de contexto como falou *Outsider*. Em alguns "contextos" ou frases fixas usamos mais "aqui", noutros já empregamos mais "cá".


----------



## mike352

Será que tem a ver com a palavra que antecede? Se a palavra termina com “a”, se diz cá, senão se diz aqui. Por exemplo: “venha cá”, “ele veio aqui”.  Se a palavra antecedente não terminar em “a”, pode-se, mesmo assin, dizer, por exemplo “ele veio acá”.


----------



## Outsider

Não, não tem nada que ver com fonética.


----------



## Alandria

Os uso de "cá, aqui" no Brasil corresponde ao do espanhol da Espanha, enquanto o da América latina corresponde ao uso em Portugal. Observem:

_Acá_ todo aumenta menos el salário - América latina
Cá tudo aumenta, menos o salário - Portugal
Aquí todo aumenta menos el salário - Espanha
Aqui tudo aumenta, menos o salário - Brasil

(não me perguntem  o porquê disso acontecer, foi só algo que eu notei)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Alandria said:


> Os uso de "cá, aqui" no Brasil corresponde ao do espanhol da Espanha, enquanto o da América latina corresponde ao uso em Portugal. Observem:
> 
> _Acá_ todo aumenta menos el salário - América latina
> Cá tudo aumenta, menos o salário - Portugal
> Aquí todo aumenta menos el salário - Espanha
> Aqui tudo aumenta, menos o salário - Brasil
> 
> (não me perguntem o porquê disso acontecer, foi só algo que eu notei)


 
Mas esses usos não são exclusivos... Cá  também se usa "Aquí todo aumenta, menos el salario" e entende-se bem.
 
Saudações.


----------



## Macunaíma

A diferença entre *ali* e *lá *eu não só percebo como acho que ela é enorme. Já *cá* e *aqui*, para mim, são a mesmíssima coisa, com exceção que *cá *é bem menos usada no Brasil. Às vezes, a dica de que um texto foi escrito por um português e não por um brasileiro me vem justamente do uso de *cá *onde nós usaríamos *aqui*. Eu não vou me atrever a 'listar' as situações em que tipicamente se prefere *cá* no português do Brasil, e tenho certeza de que isso varia de acordo com a região, mas, de modo geral, usa-se menos do que em Portugal.


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> A diferença entre *ali* e *lá *eu não só percebo como acho que ela é enorme. Já *cá* e *aqui*, para mim, são a mesmíssima coisa, com exceção que *cá *é bem menos usada no Brasil. Às vezes, a dica de que um texto foi escrito por um português e não por um brasileiro me vem justamente do uso de *cá *onde nós usaríamos *aqui*. Eu não vou me atrever a 'listar' as situações em que tipicamente se prefere *cá* no português do Brasil, e tenho certeza de que isso varia de acordo com a região, mas, de modo geral, usa-se menos do que em Portugal.



"Vem* cá*, Macu", tem expressão mais brasileira do que essa? ;-)


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> "Vem* cá*, Macu", tem expressão mais brasileira do que essa? ;-)


 
Ô, Alentugano, eu não disse que não se usa, disse que usa-se _menos_.

*Aqui no Brasil* dificilmente alguém começaria esta frase escrevendo _*Cá no Brasil...*_  Em Portugal isso é tão típico quanto os pastéis de Belém e os doces de ovos. 

Eu não vou empreender fazer uma listagem, até porque seria de pouquíssima utilidade para quem se interessa em aprender português, a não ser a título de curiosidade talvez, mas "vem cá" é expressão bem brasileira sim . Já "traz cá"... quase ouço o sotaque lusitano.

Mas isso é só um _post_ ocioso. Ninguém deve se preocupar com isso porque o significado é *exatamente o mesmo*.


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Ninguém deve se preocupar com isso porque o significado é *exatamente o mesmo*.



Precisamente. Tanto é assim que nós *aqui *no Alentejo até costumamos usar as duas palavras juntas por uma questão de ênfase. Isto acontece na expressão _"Vem/anda *cá aqui*"_


----------



## giffard2

Concordo com uchi.m. O "cá" é mais usado quando se fala em direção, já o "aqui" é uma posição fixa. (Pelo menos no português do Brasil). Mesma coisa com o "lá" e o "ali", além da diferença que o "lá" é muito longe, já o "ali" é mais perto, mas longe de nós. Uma outra coisa, existe uma divisão em três entre o "aqui" (eu), "aí" (tu) e "ali" (ele). Também existe uma divisão entre "cá" (eu_) "?"_ (tu) e "lá" (ele)? Ou é "cá" (eu e tu) e "lá" (ele)?


----------



## almufadado

Carta imaginária a um amigo em Luanda :

"Cá em Portugal tudo mal ! E aqui na Europa ainda pior ! Tu sabes que os 
bancos aqui só roubam os clientes para pagar aos accionistas. E pior ainda que o director do banco principal de aqui como é cego vai ser o director do banco lá. Olha cá se vai andando com a cabeça entre as orelhas !   
Não sei o que se passa aqui em Portugal !?!? Passa-se o mesmo ai em Angola ? 
Não sei o que se passa cá na Europa !?!? Passa-se o mesmo na África ? 
Por cá os ricos roubam aos pobres ! E por ai ? 
Por aqui o governo mente ao povo !?!? E por ai ?
Olha quando vieres cá, passa por aqui ou melhor passa aqui por minha casa para comermos uma moamba de galinha do campo.
Olha trás uma lata de oleo de palma que cá é difícil de arranjar porque aqui não há nenhuma quitanda que venda isso."
Quando vieres cá sabes que és sempre bem vindo aqui.
Cumprimentos
"
<fim de imaginação .... os factos são irrisórios >


----------



## Maria S.

Aproveito para tirar a minha dúvida sobre o uso com os demonstrativos. É que encontro muitas vezes as expressões: *esta caneta aqui,* mas nunca encontrei *esta caneta* *cá*. Então, a pergunta é se:

*esta caneta aqui = esta caneta cá* (são equivalentes em termos de frequência do uso?)


----------



## kessys

Vem cá!  Venha aqui! = sinônimos
Não se usa “cá” no começo de frase, mas está certo usar aqui no começo. Ex.:
“Aqui está calor!”



Maria S. said:


> Aproveito para tirar a minha dúvida sobre o uso com os demonstrativos. É que encontro muitas vezes as expressões: *esta caneta aqui,* mas nunca encontrei *esta caneta* *cá*. Então, a pergunta é se:
> 
> *esta caneta aqui = esta caneta cá* (são equivalentes em termos de frequência do uso?)



Cá não é demonstrativo. Refere-se a localização, ao lugar onde você está agora.


----------



## Carfer

Maria S. said:


> Aproveito para tirar a minha dúvida sobre o uso com os demonstrativos. É que encontro muitas vezes as expressões: *esta caneta aqui,* mas nunca encontrei *esta caneta* *cá*. Então, a pergunta é se:
> 
> *esta caneta aqui = esta caneta cá* (são equivalentes em termos de frequência do uso?)


Nesse caso específico a frequência é, sem dúvida, menor (refiro-me ao português europeu, evidentemente), mas o uso de '_cá_' e '_lá_' para indicar, respectivamente, um lugar próximo e afastado do falante é comum. Pode, por isso, encontrar essa construção em situações diferentes dessa


kessys said:


> Não se usa “cá” no começo de frase, mas está certo usar aqui no começo. Ex.:
> “Aqui está calor!”


Em Portugal, sim, é até bastante comum. É habitual dizer-se _'Cá está calor_' (para me servir do mesmo exemplo que deu), tanto, ou até mais, do que '_Aqui está calor_', especialmente se nos referirmos ao país ou região em que nos encontramos e o interlocutor estiver noutro ou noutra. Do mesmo modo, pode dizer '_Lá está calor_' se se referir a um lugar diferente daquele onde estamos.
Com verbos de movimento _('ir', 'vir', 'chegar') _também é muito comum: '_Cá vem ele.', 'Lá vai ele.', 'Vem cá', 'O que vieste cá fazer?', 'O que foste lá fazer?'. _Podemos ainda acrescentar usos expletivos como _'Quero lá/cá/ saber disso_', '_Vá lá, despacha-te_', igualmente quotidianos.


----------



## guihenning

Eu só acrescentaria ao que já se disse que, no Brasil, o uso que "cá" ainda retém é o de "área não muito específica e geralmente não muito limitada ao redor de quem fala","*lado*". Diz-se e sempre "do lado de cá" quando a referência é um pouco mais ampla (e talvez seja essa noção de amplitude que o português europeu ainda tenha preservado noutros contextos). Faz oposição normalmente a "lá". 'O lado de cá do Atlântico' >< 'o lado de lá do Atlântico'. No mais, "cá" e "aqui" já perderam há muito os outros elementos que os diferencia(va)m e podem, a meu ver, ser usados indistintamente, salvo raras exceções como em referência ao lado de alguma coisa.
O português do Brasil tende mesmo a preferir "aqui" para o início de frases e a não dar preferência para o fim: '_ele vem aqui/cá'. 'Ei, venha cá!/aqui!_' mas '_aqui em Coira não tem parado de chover_' em vez de '_cá em Coira..._'
Se a referência for [mais] específica, contudo, e/ou se não houver oposição com "aí/lá", poder-se-á dizer sem problema "_aqui deste lado_", mas parece-me que a tônica para a proximidade a quem fala é mais acentuada e especifica do que "_lado de cá_".
'_a bola caiu do lado de cá do muro_' — [- específico ou sem ênfase] mas
'_Caiu onde? Aqui deste lado é que não foi!_' — [+ específico ou com ênfase].


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> talvez seja essa noção de amplitude que o português europeu ainda tenha preservado noutros contextos


A amplitude do '_cá_' português é idêntica à do '_aqui_', mas pode usar-se para um lugar específico, bem definido, de extensão variável ('_cá neste cantinho_', '_cá neste país_', _'cá nesta cidade', 'cá na Europa_'). Parece-me que a diferença mais significativa talvez seja a de que '_cá_' opõe-se quase sempre, expressa ou implicitamente, a um '_lá_' que lhe está contraposto. Já '_aqui_' não contempla, frequentemente, nenhuma alteridade, é apenas uma maneira de referir o lugar onde estou.


----------



## Maria S.

guihenning said:


> Eu só acrescentaria ao que já se disse que, no Brasil, o uso que "cá" ainda retém é o de "área não muito específica e geralmente não muito limitada ao redor de quem fala","*lado*". Diz-se e sempre "do lado de cá" quando a referência é um pouco mais ampla (e talvez seja essa noção de amplitude que o português europeu ainda tenha preservado noutros contextos). Faz oposição normalmente a "lá". 'O lado de cá do Atlântico' >< 'o lado de lá do Atlântico'. No mais, "cá" e "aqui" já perderam há muito os outros elementos que os diferencia(va)m e podem, a meu ver, ser usados indistintamente, salvo raras exceções como em referência ao lado de alguma coisa.
> O português do Brasil tende mesmo a preferir "aqui" para o início de frases e a não dar preferência para o fim: '_ele vem aqui/cá'. 'Ei, venha cá!/aqui!_' mas '_aqui em Coira não tem parado de chover_' em vez de '_cá em Coira..._'
> Se a referência for [mais] específica, contudo, e/ou se não houver oposição com "aí/lá", poder-se-á dizer sem problema "_aqui deste lado_", mas parece-me que a tônica para a proximidade a quem fala é mais acentuada e especifica do que "_lado de cá_".
> '_a bola caiu do lado de cá do muro_' — [- específico ou sem ênfase] mas
> '_Caiu onde? Aqui deste lado é que não foi!_' — [+ específico ou com ênfase].


E quanto à minha pergunta? *Esta caneta aqui VS esta caneta cá* no português do Brasil?


----------



## guihenning

Está caneta aqui. É a única opção que eu escolheria.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> A amplitude do '_cá_' português é idêntica à do '_aqui_'


Certo, agora sim está mais claro. Sempre ouvia com frequência '_cá em Portugal_' e tinha para mim que, embora as fronteiras do país sejam claras, 'cá' era mais abrangente do que 'aqui' por englobar o país todo e exceder o lugar/imediações, digamos assim, em que o falante esteja inserido na hora da fala.


----------



## pfaa09

Maria S. said:


> E quanto à minha pergunta? *Esta caneta aqui VS esta caneta cá* no português do Brasil?


_Esta caneta aqui. _Repare que o advérbio _aqui _é redundante, ele apenas está na frase por uma questão de ênfase, de estilo, apenas para reforçar a presença do objecto (caneta). Tal como o gui, também seria a minha escolha e de praticamente qualquer lusófono.
Esta caneta cá, soa a 'Portunhol' sem qualquer intenção critica, ou pejorativa. Pelo menos neste sentido da frase.
Se disser, por exemplo: _Esta caneta deu-me *cá* um jeito, pois eu esqueci-me da minha em casa. _Então aqui soaria normal nas duas variantes, penso eu.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> _Esta caneta aqui. _Repare que o advérbio _aqui _é redundante, ele apenas está na frase por uma questão de ênfase, de estilo, apenas para reforçar a presença do objecto (caneta). Tal como o gui, também seria a minha escolha e de praticamente qualquer lusófono.
> Esta caneta cá, soa a 'Portunhol' sem qualquer intenção critica, ou pejorativa. Pelo menos neste sentido da frase.
> Se disser, por exemplo: _Esta caneta deu-me *cá* um jeito, pois eu esqueci-me da minha em casa. _Então aqui soaria normal nas duas variantes, penso eu.



Concordo, mas com esta observação: se em vez de uma só caneta estiverem duas em jogo, '_cá_' reganha legitimidade. '_Cá_' refere-se então à caneta mais próxima. É certo que o habitual, nesse caso, é dizer '_de cá_' (_'a margem de cá', 'o costume de cá', etc._), mas não juro que se explicite sempre a preposição ou que seja errado dizer '_esta caneta cá_'. Por exemplo, não afirmo nunca ter lido _'este seu amigo cá não pensa assim_', '_esta gente cá está doida_' ou '_este costume cá é estranho_' ou coisa parecida, ainda que não tenha dúvida de que muito mais depressa diria _'esta caneta aqui'_ do que '_esta caneta cá_' sem mais.


----------

